
HTML: Poison or Panacea? - andreapaiola
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4dYwEyjZcY
======
nness
A fascinating recount of history. It was certainly an interesting period,
balancing the appeal for developers and users and doing things right and
proper with specification and stricter handling.

Makes you wonder whether the entire discussion happened over again with HTML4
and XHTML.

